# The Alaskan G#777 chainsaw mill attachment



## SDB777 (Mar 28, 2014)

I hope this is the correct sub-forum to put this in?
Full disclosure here: I am not working for this company and benefit in no way from saying positive things about this company.

Just wanted to let everyone know that this is a great tool, and the company stands behind its' products!!
I have been using a Granberg G#777 Alaskan Chainsaw mill on the stuff that doesn't always want to fit through the guides of my WoodMizer LT-10. It does what it is supposed to do, and it does it well enough for me to mention it to everyone.

I was getting ready to do some 'remote milling' and while gathering 'stuff up' I had an 'issue' with my milling attachment. I was bolting the mill to the chainsaw bar, and noticed something not good happening. The more I tried to tighten the mill to the bar, the wider the gap became(and therefore no tightening going on).
I noticed the clamp end pins separating from the unit. So, I started looking through the company website and seeking 'reviews' to find out if anyone else was having this problem.......nothing. What to do? I emailed the contact person at Granberg....30 minutes later, problem solved! New parts are on the way, and I found that the part is covered under warranty too!!!!

Finding a company that stands behind its' product is something special, and I just wanted to let anyone that may be thinking about a mill attachment for their chainsaw to give them a look.....







Scott (pleasant outcomes are nice for a change) B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been using a granberg for many years, very happy with it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 29, 2014)

Was re-thinking the chainsaw mill set-up.....been seriously thinking about getting into the 72" chainsaw milling set-up.
But the start-up price for everything is quite a LOT!  >>>>> See it here <<<<< 

After all, how many 68" wide pieces would a fella ever get to see, never mind mill on? But everything under that would be fair game!


Been trying to find a better long guide bar too....but that has been an easy find either.


Needless to say, guess I'll have to get some photo's and maybe a video of the G#777 mill in action.







Scott (love the smell of two-stroke in the morning) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2014)

That's a ridiculous price for that mill set up. I would check with Bailey's, you can get a double ended bar from them and a helper handle with the roller bearing sprocket, aux oiler the works, for a lot less. That's where I got my Alaskan mill stuff and parts for it too after the fact.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2014)

How about this, it's close to that size?
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Complete-56-Alaskan-Mill-Kit---404-pitch.axd


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Bailey's....where to start?
I will never bother with them again. The company changed hands, not long ago, and the place is really hurting. Backorder is the most used word.
I could go on, but I just won't....again(already ranted them on another forum).

Ordering directly from Granberg is the best option anymore....they have the items in stock, or will tell you immediately when you call. And when the 'middle man' is taken out of the equation, well it has to be cheaper. Besides, I'm not hurting for a new chainsaw mill set-up.........yet



Scott (milling makes a fella tired anyway) B


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2014)

I did not know Bailey's changed owners, I have always had good experiences with them. But thanks for the info, next time I need parts for my mill I will try them direct as well and compare.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Most of the employees at Bailey's, after the change, went out and started their own place..... >>>>> Left Coast Supplies <<<<< 

I think they took the 'customer service' part with them also?




BTW, I can only chainsaw mill 34" at this time. Sort of figure if I am going to get another chainsaw mill set-up....go BIG! Can always mill smaller things with a big mill, but I'd hate to bring a 56"(actual milling area is probably 48") CSM to a 66" wide log.....like I see a lot of those laying around anyway(and if I did see one, I'd hate to try moving those slabs).
And if you had to get the mill 'rig' and then purchase all the 'other stuff' separately....I think it would be pretty extreme? So the kit, might just be a good thing for the wallet..... I'm in no hurry at this time to get another, but I will eventually. Panther mills are also in consideration......but no kits for the bar, aux oiler, and other 'little things' that I can find.




Scott (got a big Oak spotted....just waiting on the spalt) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2014)

I hear ya brother, my mill is about the same size as yours. I have milled the larger logs, just keep turning them. I have thought of getting a longer bar but I kinda like the size of this one (I aint getting any younger) I can handle it pretty well. I think more important for me at this point is more power and cc's in a saw power head. Maybe a little tuning to the motor.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

There is a fella in Tennessee that does "Woods Porting"....certainly wakes the powerhead up. I don't have an 880 to use, but my Jonsered 2094 does okay, heck...even the Stihl 064 does fine if I don't push too hard on it.

Those really big powerheads are mighty pricy anymore, got to live with what I have!




Scott (I'm still 25......wife just giggled) B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

